# Premiumloads.net: Mit neuer Abofalle auf Kundenfang



## Heiko (3 Januar 2012)

Probleme mit Premiumloads?

Rechnung erhalten?

Hier könnt Ihr diskutieren...


----------



## Goblin (3 Januar 2012)

So sieht die "Willkommensmail" aus



> herzlich willkommen bei premiumloads.net
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Widerrufsbelehrung gibts keine. Von Kosten steht da auch nichts. Typische Abzockerei


Aus den AGB




> 5.1 Die Inanspruchnahme der Leistung des Anbieters ist mit *8,00 Euro pro Monat inkl. der Mehrwertsteuer* in der jeweiligen gesetzlichen Höhe zu vergüten.
> 
> 5.2 *Die Mindestvertragslaufzeit beträgt 24 Monate*.
> 
> ...


 

Rechts neben der Eingabemaske steht in kleinster Kleinschrift



> Premiumloads.net bietet Ihnen redaktionell aufbereitete Software Inhalte. Nähere Informationen finden Sie in unser Servicebeschreibung. Durch das Drücken des Buttons "Anmelden" entstehen Ihnen Kosten iHv. 96 Euro pro Jahr (12 Monate zu 8 Euro), Vertragslaufzeit: 2 Jahre. Wir wünschen Ihnen viel Spaß mit
> unserem Service


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (3 Januar 2012)

Wie schon andernorts hier im Forum diskutiert wurde, handelt es sich beim Projekt premiumloads.net um einen Nachfolger der Projekte mega-downloads.net, win-loads.net und web-downloads.net.

Offensichtlich werden seit heute Rechnungen per eMail versendet und wer dieser Zahlungsaufforderung nach kommen möchte, sollte sich dies gut überlegen. Ob die Rechnungen überhaupt berechtigt sind, ob überhaupt ein gültiger Vertrag zu Stande kam und insbesondere wer sich hinter der anonymen Anbieterin aus München verbirgt, wäre erst noch zu prüfen. Alles in allem gilt auch hier wieder der Hinweis der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg:






http://www.vzhh.de/telekommunikation/30115/abofalle-stur-bleiben.aspx


> *Zahlen Sie nicht!*
> *Bleiben Sie stur!*
> *Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen!*​


Im besonderen Fall hier kann sogar getrost davon abgeraten werden, sinnfremde Widerspruchsschreiben oder doofe Kündigungen an die Anbieterin zu schicken - das interessiert die mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht.


----------



## dovi (4 Januar 2012)

herzlichen Dank an "Jupp11"!! Dann werde ich die Sache mal aussitzen u. mich nicht rühren.


----------



## Reducal (4 Januar 2012)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Web tröpfelt jedenfalls seit Oktober bis einschließlich jetzt nicht das kleinste Rinnsal an Mahndrohmüllwellen.


Miniwinzie liest man neben "dovi" und den Partisanen hier z. B. auch hier beim Seniorentreff. Aber der erwartete Run steht (noch) aus. Da wurde doch vermeldet, dass die Rechnungsnummern Ü100.000 sind:


			
				dovi schrieb:
			
		

> R112395


Ich glaube,dass der Zähler erst bei 110.000 eingeschaltet wurde, denn es ist wirklich erstaunlich ruhig. Aber es sind Ferien und viele Leute rufen derzeit gar nicht ihre Mails ab. Womöglich hat der jupp11 aber auch Recht damit:


jupp11 schrieb:


> Seit Monaten ist ein krasser sich beschleunigender Rückgang in den Bereich Abofallen ... zu verzeichnen, ohne dass die Politik auch nur im geringstem wirkliche Aktivität bisher gezeigt hat. Deutliche Hinweise über den Rückgang liefern alle Foren/Blogs die sich mit den Themen beschäftigen ( auch hier) _in denen sich kaum noch Betroffene melden_ ... Verschleißerscheinung und zunehmende Aufmerksamkeit der User, dürften/mögen Ursachen dafür sein.


----------



## jupp11 (4 Januar 2012)

Um eine Vorstellung davon zu geben, welches Ausmaß die Abofallenmahnerei auf dem Höhepunkt hatte:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/opendownload-de-neu-softwaresammler-de.25210/

Dieser Thread wurde bis heute      *1.307.858* mal aufgerufen!  

Auch einige andere Abofallen  lagen in dieser Größenordnung von mehreren
 hundertausenden  Aufrufen ( auch in andern Foren/Blogs) 

Diese Zahlen im Vergleich zu den heutigen Aufrufen ( nicht nur hier) zeigen überdeutlich   den Rückgang.


----------



## sigeko (4 Januar 2012)

so und hier ist auch meine sogenannte Rechnung mit der Nummer R124014. Und die Welle wird noch kommen. Erstaunlich ist wo sie die Adresse her haben. Naja ich werde es aussitzen und wenn's hart auf hart kommt freut sich mein Nachbar über Einnahmen seiner Kanzlei fg.

Und selbst wenn sie es bei 100000 eingeschalten haben sind es bei mir dann schon 24014 rechnungen.


----------



## jupp11 (4 Januar 2012)

sigeko schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn sie es bei 100000 eingeschalten haben sind es bei mir dann schon 24014 rechnungen.


Na und? Nach fast sieben Jahren Abofallenabzocke und den damit verbundenen Drohungen  und zigst-fachen Erklärungen von Foren/Blogs/Verbraucherzentralen/Presseberichten    sollte man begriffen hat,  was man damit anfängt:
* Spamfilter und/oder grün/blauer Mülleimer. *

http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2010/02/03/blos-nicht-diskutieren/


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).
> 
> Am besten ist es, dieses Gesülze einfach zu ignorieren. Entgegen der beharrlichen wiederholten Ankündigung gerichtlicher Schritte passiert nämlich fast immer – rein gar nichts.
> 
> Sollte so eine Abzockerfirma tatsächlich mal einen Mahnbescheid beim Amtsgericht beantragen, kann man dagegen mit dem dann beiliegenden Formular einfach Widerspruch einlegen. Es wäre dann Sache der Abzocker, den Prozess in Gang zu bringen. Dazu müssten sie ihren Anspruch begründen und das Gericht von der Forderung überzeugen. Was wenig wahrscheinlich ist.


Zu Hysterie  besteht  nicht der geringste Grund, selbst wenn es so weitergeht:
>> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?17093-Stories-zum-Schmunzeln&p=102121#post102121

PS: Ob die Rechnungsnummerierung  wirklich durchgängig ist,   steht auch noch auf einem andern Blatt.


----------



## Heiko (4 Januar 2012)

jupp11 schrieb:


> PS: Ob die Rechnungsnummerierung wirklich durchgängig ist, steht auch noch auf einem andern Blatt.


Das deutsche Steuerrecht spricht eher dafür.


----------



## jupp11 (4 Januar 2012)

Heiko schrieb:


> Das deutsche Steuerrecht spricht eher dafür.


und wenn schon.


----------



## Tinna2205 (4 Januar 2012)

Hallo, Habe gestern per E-Mail auch eine Rechnung von Premiumload erhalten, nach einem telefonat mit denen sagte man mir ich hätte mich im September angemeldet.
-bin jetzt froh diese Seite gefunden zu haben und werde gar nichts mehr machen, Danke. Wie ich sehen konnte wechseln die wohl ihre Bankverbindung wie andere die Unterhose. Hier mal die Aktuelle Bankverbindung
Commerzbank
Konto 212528400
BLZ   70040041


----------



## Goblin (4 Januar 2012)

> nach einem telefonat mit denen sagte man mir ich hätte mich im September angemeldet


 
Man ruft da nicht an !



> Wie ich sehen konnte wechseln die wohl ihre Bankverbindung wie andere die Unterhose


 
Ja kein Wunder wenn man bei allen Banken rausfliegt


----------



## jupp11 (4 Januar 2012)

"Man" hat übrigens in Google Vorsorge getroffen, Ratsuchende zu verunsichern:

Die ersten beiden Treffer für den Suchbegriff "Premiumloads.net" gaukeln angeblich
deutliche Hinweise auf die Kostenpflichtigkeit vor.
Der erste Treffer = Startseite = http://premiumloads.net/ enthält aber absolut
nichts an Kostenangabe und der zweite Treffer = AGB = http://premiumloads.net/terms.php
erst im "Kleingedruckten" ca in der Mitte der AGB, was gemäß einschlägiger Urteile völlig unzureichend ist.


----------



## Reducal (4 Januar 2012)

Heiko schrieb:


> Das deutsche Steuerrecht spricht eher dafür.


Nein geht nicht, da die das völlig ausblenden wie schon mit web-downloads.net. Schaut euch doch nur die Rechungen an, dort mangelt es an den Pflichtangaben, wie zuständiges FA und Umsatzsteueranteil sowie -Nummer.



Tinna2205 schrieb:


> Wie ich sehen konnte wechseln die wohl ihre Bankverbindung wie andere die Unterhose. Hier mal die Aktuelle Bankverbindung
> Commerzbank
> Konto 212528400
> BLZ 70040041


Das siehst du nur zum Teil richtig, denn das ist deren erste. Aber du kannst versichert sein, das diese nimmer lange bedient wird!


----------



## sigeko (4 Januar 2012)

lach nicht nur das. selbst die adressen sind falsch. und auch keine agb oder so ist als anhang verzeichnet. haben die die neueste rechtssprechung verschlafen? aber egal abwarten und tee trinken


----------



## sigeko (4 Januar 2012)

hihi habe die agb gefunden und lache mich weg.

2.2 Der Kunde gibt ein entsprechendes Vertragsangebot für die Inanspruchnahme der kostenpflichtigen Angebote auf der Internetseite www.premiumloads.net ab, indem er sämtliche für den Vertragsschluss erforderlichen Daten, insbesondere seinen Vor- und Zunamen, seine vollständige Wohnanschrift und seine E-Mail-Adresse in das auf der Einstiegsseite von www.premiumloads.net bereitgestellte Formular einträgt und das ausgefüllte Formular auf elektronischem Wege über das Internet dem Anbieter zusendet.​ 
die wiesen noch nicht mal meine vollständige richtige adresse​  gröööööööööööööööööööööööööll​​


----------



## sigeko (4 Januar 2012)

ehm welche zugangsdaten??????????????



4.2 Der Kunde ist verpflichtet, die ihm vom Anbieter übermittelten persönlichen Zutrittsdaten (insbesondere Login-Kennungen und Passwörter) davor zu schützen, daß sich Dritte ihrer bemächtigen können. Bei unerlaubter Anwendung durch dritte Personen hat der Kunde für eine missbräuchliche Inanspruchnahme der Informationen des Anbieters bis zu dem Zeitpunkt einzustehen, bis zu dem er den Anbieter schriftlich oder telefonisch gebeten hat, seinen Account zu sperren. Das gilt nicht, sofern die missbräuchliche Inanspruchnahme der Informationen des Anbieters nicht auf einem zurechenbaren Verhalten des Kunden basiert.​ 
​


----------



## sigeko (4 Januar 2012)

jetzt bin ich aber mal frech


8.1 Für andere als durch Verletzung von Leben, Körper und Gesundheit entstehende Schäden haftet der Anbieter lediglich, soweit diese auf vorsätzlichem oder grob fahrlässigem Handeln oder auf schuldhafter Verletzung einer wesentlichen Vertragspflicht durch den Anbieter, seine Mitarbeiter oder seine Erfüllungsgehilfen beruhen. Dies gilt auch für Schäden aus der Verletzung von Pflichten bei Vertragsverhandlungen sowie aus der Vornahme von unerlaubten Handlungen. Eine darüber hinausgehende Haftung auf Schadensersatz ist ausgeschlossen.​ 
wenn ich zahle, entsteht bei mir ein erheblicher schaden an leib, gesundheit und körper da ich in dem von mir verlangten betrag keine nahrung erwerben kann, was bei mir zu mangelerscheinungen führen kann, die mich erheblich schädigen hihi.


----------



## Nutellapott (5 Januar 2012)

herrliches Forum, da reih ich mich doch grad mal ein:

Rechnungsdatum: 03.01.2012 .... kommt das irgendwem bekannt vor?
Rechnungsnummer: R117325 ... 

am 20.10.2011 soll ich mich angemeldet haben - so teilte man mir auf meinen vorsorglichen Widerruf hin mit (alles per Mail) ... mit Adressdaten, die fernab jeglicher Realität liegen ...

besonders interessant finde ich dieses Datum 20.10.2011 ... ich kann mich dunkel daran erinnern, mal auf einer ähnlichen Seite gewesen zu sein - aber das ist garantiert länger als 1 Jahr her! Und alles, was Geld kostet für einen "Service", den ich auf den ersten Blick schon nicht inhaltlich beurteilen kann, wird garantiert nicht von mir aktiviert.

auch meine Rechnung erfüllt nicht die gesetzlichen Anforderungen - und dank diesem Forum warte ich nun auch einfach mal ruhig und gelassen ab ...


----------



## jupp11 (5 Januar 2012)

Nutellapott schrieb:


> - so teilte man mir auf meinen vorsorglichen Widerruf hin mit (alles per Mail) ...


Selbst das war schon nicht nötig:
http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2010/02/03/blos-nicht-diskutieren/


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).
> Am besten ist es, dieses Gesülze einfach zu ignorieren. Entgegen der beharrlichen wiederholten Ankündigung gerichtlicher Schritte passiert nämlich fast immer – rein gar nichts.
> Sollte so eine Abzockerfirma tatsächlich mal einen Mahnbescheid beim Amtsgericht beantragen, kann man dagegen mit dem dann beiliegenden Formular einfach Widerspruch einlegen. Es wäre dann Sache der Abzocker, den Prozess in Gang zu bringen. Dazu müssten sie ihren Anspruch begründen und das Gericht von der Forderung überzeugen. Was wenig wahrscheinlich ist.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (5 Januar 2012)

OK das hat der Nutellapott also was geschreibselt:


Nutellapott schrieb:


> meinen vorsorglichen Widerruf hin mit (alles per Mail)


 
Nötig war das nicht aber es beruhigt das Gewissen.





Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Im besonderen Fall hier kann sogar getrost davon abgeraten werden, sinnfremde Widerspruchsschreiben oder doofe Kündigungen an die Anbieterin zu schicken...


 
Ein Kumpel von mir, der sich tatsächlich angemeldet hatte, hat übrigens auch geschrieben aber keine Antwort erhalten. Den Text darf ich gekürzt und mit freundlicher Empfehlung hier zur Verfügung stellen:





> _...hiermit widerrufe ich den ausgelösten Vertrag vorsorglich nach den Fernabsatzregeln des deutschen BGB. Da es bei der Vertragsbindung an der erforderlichen und wirksamen Widerrufsbelehrung ihrerseits mangelte, ist der Widerruf auch heute noch möglich. Darüber hinaus konnten sie mir nachweislich nicht die in Aussicht gestellte Leistung erbringen, ein Aufruf der Links zu OpenOffice und zu Opera war am ??. und am ??.10.2011 nicht möglich. Insbesondere aus dem vorgenannten Grund wird hierdurch ihrer Rechnung vom 0?.0?.2012 widersprochen._
> 
> 
> _Darüber hinaus darf ernsthaft bezweifelt werden, ob ihre Forderung überhaupt zu Recht besteht. Außerdem mangelt es bei ihrer Rechnung konkret an der Angabe der Steuernummer und des zuständigen Finanzamtes, das die mit der Forderung in Deutschland anfallende Umsatzsteuer verarbeitet. Dies lässt vermuten, dass sie als Anbieter womöglich ihre Steuerschuld nach der Abgabenordnung nicht erbringen werden. Da ich mich beim Verdacht der Steuerhinterziehung ihrerseits nicht selbst als Gehilfe belasten möchte, weise ich eine Beteiligung an diesem Vergehen zurück und somit auch die Forderung zur Zahlung des geschuldeten Betrages._


----------



## Nutellapott (5 Januar 2012)

ja, in der Tat, mein Getippsel hat mich ungemein beruhigt - es erfolgte direkt nach Rechnungserhalt - hihi, also ein paar Tage vor heute  ich hatte absolut keinen Schimmer, was die eigentlich von mir wollen, naja und die Rechnungsanschrift ist dann auch eher spassig denn richtig. Aber wo ich Deine Empfehlung lese @ anonymus c. ... ich kann mich dunkel daran erinnern, dass ich auch mal auf der Suche nach einer OpenOffice Version in "neu" war - und das war Ende 2010/Anfang 2011 ... und ich habe mich auch mal irgendwo angemeldet - und je mehr ich darüber nachdenke, desto mehr kommt das, was Du von Deinem Kumpel zur Verfügung gestellt hast, dem nahe, was damals auch bei mir passierte. Naja, ändern tut das alles nichts, aber so langsam steige ich dahinter, wie ich mir diesen Blödsinn eingebrockt habe ...

Es geht doch nichts über die althergebrachten Anmeldedaten "susi wong aus hong kong"  - das war ein SCHERZ!

Ich danke Euch allen für diesen Erfahrungsaustausch!


----------



## klassikkaaskop (5 Januar 2012)

Ich habe letzte Woche auch eine Rechnung (Nr. 113883) von Premiumload erhalten. Habe per mail nachgefragt, worum es sich bei Premiumload überhaupt handelt? Grundsätzlich schließe ich nichts ab bei einer Firma, von der ich noch nie gehört habe. Und schon gar nicht, wenn ich dafür 192 € (schließlich beträgt die Laufzeit des Vertrages 24 Monate) löhnen soll. Die Antwort war nur ein Verweiß auf die AGB. Hat nichtmal ein Name in der mail gestanden. Ich war so sauer, daß ich am liebsten den Betrag sofort überwiesen hätte, nur, um nicht mehr dran erinnert zu werden. Aber Gott-sei-Dank habe ich dieses Forum hier gefunden.  Werde Premiumload jetzt per Spamfilter einfach ignorieren. Danke für diesen Tipp!


----------



## jupp11 (5 Januar 2012)

Nachdem im Oktober zum ersten Mal über diese Seite berichtet wurde, war es
bis vor wenigen Tagen völlig still, d.h in keinem Forum/Blog gab es Meldungen über Mahnmüll.
Jetzt ist wohl der eigentliche Mahnmüllkaspertheaterrun gestartet worden.

Wer wirklich dahinter steckt ist bis heute unklar.
Zu dem angeblichen Unternehmen laut Impressum und Registrierung der Domain
gibt es keinerlei weiterführende Informationen. Google Maps kennt unter der Adresse


> Pemil Marketing & Capital GmbH
> Nymphenburgerstrasse 4
> 80335 München, Deutschland


>> http://maps.google.de/maps?q=Nymphenburgerstrasse 4 80335 München&hl=de&ie=UTF8&ll=48.148171,11.556609&spn=0.001725,0.003406&sll=48.14817,11.55661&sspn=0.006901,0.013626&vpsrc=6&hnear=Nymphenburger Straße 4, 80335 München, Oberbayern, Bayern&t=m&z=18
kein derartiges Unternehmen
http://premiumloads.net/imprint.php
Laut Impressum ist der GF P M. sogar Dr. , nicht allerdings in der Registrierung > http://centralops.net/co/DomainDossier.aspx?addr=premiumloads.net&dom_whois=true&x=18&y=10

Der einzige P.M. der ggf dafür in Frage käme, wäre der hier
http://www.firmenwissen.de/az/firme...TROVIC_GESELLSCHAFT_M_B_H_IN_LIQUIDATION.html

Ansonsten ist das ein Allerweltsname wie Jupp Schmitz in Köln


----------



## Reducal (5 Januar 2012)

jupp11 schrieb:


> der GF P M. sogar Dr.


Der ist eine jugosl. sie aus Wien, die dort schon einmal eine Insolvenz hingelegt hat (steht im Internet) und die Adresse (und das steht hier auch schon mehrfach) ist die beim Excellent Business Center München. Das mit dem Dr. würde ich nicht nicht so ernst nehmen, wer auch immer das irgendwann mal wo hin geschrieben hat.


----------



## jupp11 (5 Januar 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Das mit dem Dr. würde ich nicht nicht so ernst nehmen, wer auch immer das irgendwann mal wo hin geschrieben hat.


Sie selber im Impressum... > http://premiumloads.net/imprint.php

Merkwürdige Schreibweise, erst der Nachname dann der Vorname aber eben ohne Komma wie hier:
http://antiabzockenet.blogspot.com/2011/10/premiumloadsnet-neue-abofalle-von.html

PS: http://www.google.de/#sclient=psy-ab&hl=de&site=&source=hp&q=Vermögensverwaltungs GmbH, München, Leopoldstraße 153,&pbx=1&oq=Vermögensverwaltungs GmbH, München, Leopoldstraße 153,&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=s&gs_upl=1156l1156l0l2287l1l1l0l0l0l0l106l106l0.1l1l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=bf0c208b5e0e9f7f&biw=1016&bih=573


----------



## ichbinich (7 Januar 2012)

Ist es schlimm wenn ich nicht meine richtige Addresse angegeben hab?


----------



## Hippo (8 Januar 2012)

Häh ...
(fränkisches Fragewort mit drei Buchstaben)


----------



## Goblin (8 Januar 2012)

> Ist es schlimm wenn ich nicht meine richtige Addresse angegeben hab?​


 
Fast so schlimm wie hier ohne zu lesen blind drauflos schreiben...


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Januar 2012)

Wer sich auf einer Abzockerseite, wo der Preishinweis verschleiert ist, unter falschen Daten anmeldet, macht sich nicht strafbar, weil er nicht davon ausgehen musste, sich auf einer kostenpflichtigen Seite anzumelden. Daher liegt kein Vorsatz vor, mithin auch kein Betrug.
Daher gibt es auch solche immer wieder angedrohten "Anzeigen wegen Betrugs" nie. Uns ist nicht ein einziger solcher Fall bekanntgeworden. Ebenfalls entsteht keine Schadenersatzpflicht.
Und das schönste ist: der Abzocker kann keine Mahnbriefe zustellen. Weil er ja die Adresse nicht hat. Es besteht auch keine Notwendigkeit, ihm die richtigen Daten mitzuteilen.

Er wird dann ein paar böse e-Mails schicken, aber dafür gibt es die Löschtaste und den Spamfilter.


----------



## Reducal (9 Januar 2012)

Hat eigentlich in den letzten Tagen mal ein Rechnungsempfänger auf das Commerzbankkonto bezahlt? Kann es sein, dass bereits das nächste Höschen fällig ist?


Tinna2205 schrieb:


> ...wechseln die wohl ihre Bankverbindung wie andere die Unterhose...


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (16 Januar 2012)

...und hier ist das nächst Konto:



> Sehr geehrter Herr ..........,
> 
> da sich die Bankdaten geändert haben, bitten wir sie an folgendes Konto zu
> überweisen.
> ...


----------



## Hippo (16 Januar 2012)

Das Karussell dreht sich ...
... immer schneller
Da hilft auch kein kläffender Stacheldrahtkönig


----------



## jupp11 (16 Januar 2012)

ichbinich schrieb:


> Ist es schlimm wenn ich nicht meine richtige Addresse angegeben hab?


Aber klar! Weihnachtsmann und Osterhase bringen dir jetzt die nächsten drei Jahre keine Geschenke...


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (16 Januar 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Das Karussell dreht sich ...
> ... immer schneller
> Da hilft auch kein kläffender Stacheldrahtkönig


....ich nehme nicht an, dass diese Nacherntehelfer so gewieft sind, wie der König von Rodgau. Die drohen ja selbst unsachlich umanod:


> Sehr geehrter Herr ......,
> 
> wir haben Ihr Schreiben erhalten und zur Kenntnis genommen.
> 
> ...


----------



## jupp11 (16 Januar 2012)

Abofaller schrieb:
			
		

> Da der Vertrag gerechtfertigt aufrecht ist, ist dieser auch einzuhalten.


Diese "Formulierung" ist schon sehr alt:
http://abmahnung-blog.de/andere-rechtsgebiete/winload-media-intense-gmbh


			
				Fred am 11.November 2009 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Da der Vertrag gerechtfertigt aufrecht ist, ist dieser auch einzuhalten
> ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 Januar 2012)

Win-loads.net-Team schrieb:
			
		

> Da der Vertrag gerechtfertigt aufrecht ist, ist dieser auch einzuhalten.


Die gleiche Blase, die gleichen dummen Sprüche.....


----------



## Twinis (20 Januar 2012)

Wir versichern Ihnen, dass unsere Internetseite die gesetzlichen Vorlagen
bezüglich Informationspflicht mehr als erfüllt.

Ihre Aussage, es handle sich um eine arglistige Täuschung wird mit
Nachdruck zurückgewiesen.
Wir weisen darauf hin, dass wir keine Rechtsverletzungen eingehen und
rechtlich mit völlig korrekten Mitteln vorgehen.
Sie können unsere Konditionen gerne von Ihrem Anwalt überprüfen lassen,
dieser wird Ihnen bestätigen, dass hier keine Rechtsverletzung vorliegt

Dies habe ich als Antwort erhalten von denen!!!


----------



## Reducal (20 Januar 2012)

Das sehen andere aber anders! Was ist eigentlich mit dem Verdacht der Steuerhinterziehung? Warum wurde das erste Konto überhaupt so rasch geschlossen?



Anonymus Connectus schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel von mir ... Den Text darf ich gekürzt und mit freundlicher Empfehlung hier zur Verfügung stellen:
> 
> 
> > _Darüber hinaus konnten sie mir nachweislich nicht die in Aussicht gestellte Leistung erbringen, ein Aufruf der Links zu OpenOffice und zu Opera war am ??. und am ??.10.2011 nicht möglich. Insbesondere aus dem vorgenannten Grund wird hierdurch ihrer Rechnung vom 0?.0?.2012 widersprochen._
> ...


Das sind Fragen, auf die wir hier wohl keine Antworten erwarten können.


----------



## Twinis (20 Januar 2012)

Auf die fehlende Steuernummer und zuständiges Finanzamt sind sie gar nicht eingegangen, obwohl mein Chef mir neulich erzählte, dies anzugeben, wäre wohl erst ab einer Summe ab 100€ nötig. Ob das stimmt, weiß ich so nun nicht. Aber der geforderte Betrag beläuft sich ja nur auf 96€, wenn auch nur für 1 Jahr erstmal.
Eine neue Bankverbindung habe ich noch nicht erhalten...


----------



## Reducal (21 Januar 2012)

Twinis schrieb:


> ...sind sie gar nicht eingegangen...


Warum auch? Wäre ja nachteilig. Dass der Support aber eher nicht automatisiert abläuft, zeigt dieses an mich weiter geleitetes Beispiel hier an einen widerspenstigen Kunden:



			
				Premiumloads.net – Team schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr .....,
> 
> wir haben Ihr Schreiben erhalten und zur Kenntnis genommen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Januar 2012)

Spannend. Ein "gerechtfertigt aufrechter" Vertrag.
Gibt es auch einen "ungerechtfertigt aufrechten" Vertrag? - Oder am Ende evtl. auch einen "unaufrechten" Vertrag?

Kurzum: alles Blödsinn. Entweder es gibt einen Vertrag (dann ist er auch "aufrecht" oder "senkrecht" oder wie auch immer...), oder es gibt eben keinen. Wenn man die Rechtsmeinung vertritt, dass es keinen gibt, braucht man weiter in der Sache nichts mehr zu unternehmen.

Wenn das "Unternehmen" die Rechtsmeinung vertritt, dass es einen Vertrag gibt, dann sollen sie halt vor Gericht ziehen und klagen. Dort müssen sie aber dann Butter bei die Fische tun und diverse Beweise beibringen (Vertragsgegenstand eindeutig beschrieben, Widerrufsbelehrung, Preishinweis transparent und so weiter...). Offensichtlich haben sie aber Bedenken, ob sie diese Beweise tatsächlich beibringen können - denn tatsächlich klagen sie ja nicht.

Solange sie aber nicht klagen, kann einem deren schriftliche Rechtsmeinung bezüglich irgendwelcher "senkrecht aufrechter Verträge" vollkommen wurst sein.


----------



## Reducal (21 Januar 2012)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Ein "gerechtfertigt aufrechter" Vertrag.


Zeigt wieder einmal, dass da was österreichisches verarbeitet wird. In Deutschland ist der Sprachgebrauch so jedenfalls nicht!

Am geilsten finde ich aber die Kontofrage. Wie lange wird man bei der Kreissparkasse München-Starnberg-Ebersberg einzahlen können? Oder besser noch: werden dort überhaupt noch Einzahlungen angenommen? Das Konto bei der Commerzbank war jedenfalls eine Totgeburt. Warum sollte das bei dem neuen Konto anders sein?


----------



## Twinis (28 Februar 2012)

Hat eigentlich irgendwer noch etwas gehört von denen? Die Rechnungen sind ja nun seit fast 2 Monaten draußen...


----------



## Goblin (28 Februar 2012)

Wer richtig reagiert merkt vom Mahnmüll nichts,weil er sofort im Spamfilter hängen bleibt


----------



## Jule89 (1 März 2012)

Hi
habe mich hier mal durchgelesen und fesgestellt das es nicht nur mir so geht.
Habe auch eine Rechnung am 3.1 erhalten, in der genau das stand was andere
schon gepostet haben. So jetz is ja schon der 1.3 und hatte noch nie eine Mahnung
etc bekommen... hab mich sozusagen auch als Ghost angemeldet gehabt aber wie gesagt seit dieser komischen rechnung nix erhalten und so dienstleistungen auch nicht gehabt 

Kann man das jetz also haken oder wie schaut das aus??
Gruß


----------



## Hippo (1 März 2012)

Jule89 schrieb:


> *Kann man das jetz also haken* oder wie schaut das aus??


 
Genau so!


----------



## Guenni51 (6 März 2012)

Hallo
so ich hab mal wieder was bekommen von denen mit neuer Konto-Nr. diesmal Postbank.
Letzte außergerichtliche Zahlungsaufforderung mit 10,-€ Mahnaufschlag.

So lange ich nichts schriftliches auf Papier bekomme können die mich mal.

Gruß

Guenni51


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (6 März 2012)

Wenn jetzt was per Post von denen käme, jetzt sag' nicht, dann machste was?


----------



## Guenni51 (6 März 2012)

Hallo
doch ich zeig das mal meinem Anwalt,plus das was ich per eMail bekommen habe.
Mein Anwalt soll auch mal was zu lachen haben,auch wenn es mich was kostet.

Gruß

Guenni51


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (6 März 2012)

Wer's braucht.


----------



## Hippo (6 März 2012)

Klingt mehr nach dem Pfeifen im Wald


----------



## Insider (6 März 2012)

Guenni51 schrieb:


> ....ich zeig das mal meinem Anwalt,plus das was ich per eMail bekommen habe.


...und was hindert dich dass du den Sachverhalt der Staatsanwaltschaft München I (Referat 257) anzeigst? Damit wäre dir und den vielen anderen Mahnungsempfängern am meisten geholfen.

Poste hier mal die konkreten Daten des Empfängerkontos, damit Google die gleich diesem Thread zuordnen kann. Nicht ohne Grund verschleißt die Pemil Marketing & Capital GmbH so zügig ihre Beutekonten.


----------



## Guenni51 (6 März 2012)

Hallo
hier das neue Konto:
Empfänger: Rxxx-Mxxx. Rxxx.
Kontonummer: 84203104
Bankleitzahl: 10010010
Bankinstitut: Postbank

Bitte Mod überprüfen ob ich das so einstellen darf?

Gruß

Guenni51

Modedit: Name anonymisiert. BT


----------



## Reducal (6 März 2012)

Guenni51 schrieb:


> Bitte Mod überprüfen ob ich das so einstellen darf?


Den Namen wird man zwar anonymisieren müssen, aber ich habe das Posting schon mal zur Kenntnis genommen und werde die Information entsprechend verarbeiten lassen.


----------



## Goblin (6 März 2012)

Edit


----------



## Guenni51 (6 März 2012)

Hallo
ich werde der Postbank mal ein Tipp geben mal schauen ob die was machen.

Gruß

Guenni51


----------



## Reducal (6 März 2012)

Nicht nur der Postbank sondern vor allem:


Insider schrieb:


> Staatsanwaltschaft München I (Referat 257)


----------



## Guenni51 (6 März 2012)

Hallo
dann gib uns doch mal eine eMail Adresse,bitte.
Und wo finde ich etwas über den Betrugsverdacht gegen diese Firma?
Welcher Staatsanwalt ermittelt gegen diese Firma?

Gruß

Guenni51


----------



## Insider (6 März 2012)

Guenni51 schrieb:


> dann gib uns doch mal eine eMail Adresse


 
Es steht schon alles da, mehr zu dem Thema gibt es öffentlich nicht (auch nicht per Unterhaltung). Die Adresse findest du im Internet, z. B. hier: http://www.justiz.bayern.de/sta/sta/m1/ und unter Erwähnung des Referats 257 wird der Fall auch hinreichend zugeordnet werden können.


----------



## Guenni51 (6 März 2012)

Hallo
so hab mal eine Mail geschickt mal schauen ob die was brauchen von mir?

Gruß

Guenni51


----------



## Reducal (6 März 2012)

@ Guenni51, kann es sein, dass du dich mit der Domain vertan hast? Kann es sein, dass du hier im falschen Thread bist, nämlich bei premiumloads.net und nicht bei premiumdownloaden.de?

Ich glaube nicht, dass die Kontonummer die der Pemil Marketing & Capital GmbH ist sondern die eines Rostocker Anbieters mit dem Pseudonym:


> Miranavo Content Plus
> 
> Chaussee 1
> 18236 Kröpelin
> ...


siehe hier: http://www.romancescambaiter.de/t4179f32-Phishing-Postbank.html#msg11636

Für den Küstenfall ist freilich die StA München nicht zuständig sondern die StA Rostock. Dort kennt man aber sicherlich das Konto bereits.


----------



## Guenni51 (6 März 2012)

Hallo
ja ich glaube da bin ich im falschen Thread.

Kann man das verschieben?

Gruß

Guenni51


----------



## Reducal (6 März 2012)

Guenni51 schrieb:


> Kann man das verschieben?


 
...reist aber das Geschreibsel aus dem Kontext!


----------



## Guenni51 (7 März 2012)

Hallo
so heute kam doch tatsächlich ein Brief von der Fa.Miranavo , das bedeutet das die hier mit lesen.
Ich hab mich jetzt an die Staatsanwaltschaft Rostock gewendet mal schauen ob da mal was geht.

Gruß

Guenni51


----------



## Reducal (7 März 2012)

Guenni51 schrieb:


> so heute kam doch tatsächlich ein Brief von der Fa.Miranavo , das bedeutet das die hier mit lesen.


Woraus ziehst du diese Erkenntnis? Und, was bewegt dich eigentlich, die Staatsanwaltschaft einzuschalten - was ist dir überhaupt passiert?

Vergiss nicht, eine Mail an die StA München I nach zu schicken, da du dort ja gestern irrtümlich einen Vorgang ausgelöst hattest.

Schreibe mal bitte nur in dem anderen Thread weiter: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/www-premiumdownloaden-de.36526/page-2#post-345630


----------

